# new to the forum looking for some advice on turtle mountain



## bleet546

Hi there I'm a nr of North dakota but me and 4 of my friends do a trip each year and have been going to devils lake area. We have found that most of the land out there is leased and makes it hard for us to find somewhere to do a field set so mainly we have been water hunting. I'm hoping to change that this year by trying to get further west. If anyone here has some suggestions or personal experience with this area it would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking for anyone to just throw there land up as a option although that would be great but just looking for some positive information about the area and prior experiences and what worked for anyone out there. I appreciate any info and thank you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

all you have to do is pick a spot on the map and scout. there are countless places to hunt. knock on doors and be polite.


----------



## Guest

It's been a long while since I have made that trip. Used to go near the border (us can) north of minot and found people there must have had a contest to see who could be friendlier. Great folks out west of Devils lake. I cannot speak to the # of guides and the amount of land leased but wasn't bad back when I went. Sasha and abby is spot on with his advice. Have fun! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

The problem is you are getting too close to Devils lake. Though it's been a few years I used to hunt N/ NW of Cando and there was less posted land but the geese still go through there to get to DL....


----------



## bleet546

I appreciate everyone's input you guys are helping me out I know how some people think nr are nothing but trouble and belive me I have scene it first hand on my land here in Wisconsin I'm really thankful for the help I'm getting so far.


----------



## shadow

BLEET: Check your PM


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Just try by Hannah nd. No out of staters bother to travel that far north. If you find a good spot shoot me a pm and leave a spot for my blind!


----------



## bpul2113

ANOTHER FRIENDLY SMART A-- ANSWSER BY THE SUPER FRIENDLY STAFF MEMBER SASHA AND ABBEY. MAN ASKS A SIMPLE QUESTION AND HE GETS PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE ANSWER FROM STAFF MEMBER. THIS IS EXACTLY WHY THE RESIDENT ND HUNTER HAS SUCH A BAD REPUTATION WITH NR HUNTERS. ASK A QUESTION ABOUT WATER OR DUCK MOVEMENTS AND YOU GET THESE JERK RESIDENTS WITH THE STOCK SCREWED UP ANSWERS. THE PEOPLE OF ND ARE THE BEST IN THE WORLD, BUT THE RESIDENT DUCK HUNTERS JUST SUCK SO BAD FOR BEING HELPFUL. HOW ABOUT YOU SAYING SOMETHING LIKE THIS SASHA AND ABBEY, "THATS A GREAT PART OF THE STATE TO TRY SIR, I THINK IF YOU PUT YOUR TIME IN A DO A BUNCH SCOUTING YOU SHOULD HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING BIRDS, GOOD LUCK. HAVE HUNTED NEAR THERE BEFORE AND IT IS GOOD, PM ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO."

BUT NO, THE TERRIBLE CRIME OF CYBER SCOUTING HAS RAISED IT'S UGLY HEAD YET AGAIN BY THE LAZY INCOMPETENT NR. WAY TO LAY INTO HIM OH STAFF MEMBER OF THE GREAT AND POWERFUL FORUM.

HONESTLY, THE STAFF OF THIS FORUM AND THEIR FRIENDS LEAVE SO MUCH TO PROMOTING THEIR STATE THAT IT IS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO QUANTIFY. HUNDREDS, AND I MEAN LITERALLY HUNDREDS OF NR HUNTERS I KNOW WILL NOT ACCESS THIS SITE BECAUSE THE BULLISH AND DOWN RIGHT NASTY BEHAVIOUR OF THE STAFF AND RESIDENT HUNTERS, SERIOUSLY, HUNDREDS. WAY TO RUN A COMPANY ...STAFF!


----------



## shadow

bpul2113: Although what you write is almost spot on all the time, in this instance I thought they were polite and helpful, just saying the way it is.
All too often we get bashing this and that, and SOME of ALL hunters are that way. Hell, there are only about 30 hunters up here and conflicts arose this weekend, go figure eh! I too am sick of the crap, so feel free to PM me if you need some help, have advice or a report or just want to chat. Hope to hear from you, but off to the marsh for me! Hug the hound!


----------



## blhunter3

Well bpaul, if you have had the runs with NR's like the residents have had, you would have a very sour taste in your mouth.

Between, NR's hunting fields where we planted winter wheat, where we have cover crops, fences cut, hunting on posted land "because we didn't have anywhere else to hunt", parking vehicles in approaches and not moving them so we can get into the field, getting stuck in fields where we are trying to do no till, hunting in fields where we are still harvesting or putting down fertilizer, countless roosts busted, setting up in the same field when you beat them to it, sitting in a fence line sky blasting birds, because you beat them to a field, getting you trailer or vehicle messed with, littering, and I will probably think of more reason while harvesting beans.


----------



## shadow

There is other sites to visit if you wish to chat about hunting and not being bashed. Like so many other threads, bashing takes over, so if anyone wants Turtle region info, PM me and I will lead you towards greener pastures!


----------



## Chuck Smith

BL..... I understand what you are going through and witnessed.... But I have see the R hunters of ND do the exact same things as what you described....

In my mind it is just SLOB hunters.

Paul..... Sasha and Abby gave IMHO not a mean post. They gave him advise on what to do. Just like he said, "look on a map, and knock on doors." That is great advise.

Now when I am finding a new place to hunt... I look on a map, pull up google earth see if there is lots of water or big water in the area. I pull up or purchase land owner maps and start to drive around and knock on doors.....

So the advise of Sasha and Abby... of pick a spot on the map and knock on doors.... is great advise!!! He just paraphrased what I would have told them to do. :bop:


----------



## BROWNDOG

bpul2113 said:


> ANOTHER FRIENDLY SMART A-- ANSWSER BY THE SUPER FRIENDLY STAFF MEMBER SASHA AND ABBEY. MAN ASKS A SIMPLE QUESTION AND HE GETS PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE ANSWER FROM STAFF MEMBER. THIS IS EXACTLY WHY THE RESIDENT ND HUNTER HAS SUCH A BAD REPUTATION WITH NR HUNTERS. ASK A QUESTION ABOUT WATER OR DUCK MOVEMENTS AND YOU GET THESE JERK RESIDENTS WITH THE STOCK SCREWED UP ANSWERS. THE PEOPLE OF ND ARE THE BEST IN THE WORLD, BUT THE RESIDENT DUCK HUNTERS JUST SUCK SO BAD FOR BEING HELPFUL. HOW ABOUT YOU SAYING SOMETHING LIKE THIS SASHA AND ABBEY, "THATS A GREAT PART OF THE STATE TO TRY SIR, I THINK IF YOU PUT YOUR TIME IN A DO A BUNCH SCOUTING YOU SHOULD HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING BIRDS, GOOD LUCK. HAVE HUNTED NEAR THERE BEFORE AND IT IS GOOD, PM ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO."
> 
> BUT NO, THE TERRIBLE CRIME OF CYBER SCOUTING HAS RAISED IT'S UGLY HEAD YET AGAIN BY THE LAZY INCOMPETENT NR. WAY TO LAY INTO HIM OH STAFF MEMBER OF THE GREAT AND POWERFUL FORUM.
> 
> HONESTLY, THE STAFF OF THIS FORUM AND THEIR FRIENDS LEAVE SO MUCH TO PROMOTING THEIR STATE THAT IT IS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO QUANTIFY. HUNDREDS, AND I MEAN LITERALLY HUNDREDS OF NR HUNTERS I KNOW WILL NOT ACCESS THIS SITE BECAUSE THE BULLISH AND DOWN RIGHT NASTY BEHAVIOUR OF THE STAFF AND RESIDENT HUNTERS, SERIOUSLY, HUNDREDS. WAY TO RUN A COMPANY ...STAFF!


*Your an Idiot*


----------



## blhunter3

Chuck Smith said:


> BL..... I understand what you are going through and witnessed.... But I have see the R hunters of ND do the exact same things as what you described....
> 
> In my mind it is just SLOB hunters.


Your exactly right, but when it typically leans to NR's, a guy starts to not care for them.

Just this early season, I watched some ND residents hunting in a field with cover crops, they even dug their blinds down. I made a nice quick trip to the farmers' house and I got to witness an awesome butt chewing.

Waterfowl hunting to be is getting ugly. Too much competition for fields, people down winding, or shooting in the section and quarter lines because they go beat to a field, too many slob hunters.


----------



## bpul2113

I AM TAKING A WILD STAB THAT BROWNDOG IS ONE OF THOSE RESIDENT SLOBS I AM REFERRING TO.

KNOW THIS BROWNDOG, ( I GUESS YOU MEAN A CHESSIE). I OWN FARMS IN IOWA, I HAVE HAD THE SAME ISSUES A FEW HAVE ALLUDED TO ON THIS THREAD. I HAVE HAD MY ACCESS BLOCKED, I HAVE HAD MY PONDS FISHED WITHOUT PERMISSION, I HAVE HAD MOST, IF NOT ALL, THE SAME ISSUES. YOU KNOW WHO DOES THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE STUPID ****... THE RESIDENTS.

BEEN VISITING NORTH DAKOTA FOR 9 YEARS. IT IS ALMOST WITHOUT FAIL THAT ANY ISSUES ARE RESIDENT RELATED.

THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT NR CAN'T OR DON'T CAUSE PROBLEMS. I ALSO RUN INTO THAT, USUALLY WITH DEER HUNTERS HERE IN IOWA, BUT THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE PROBLEMS ARE CAUSED BY RESIDENTS, WHO THINK BECASUE THEY ARE RESIDENTS THEY SOMEHOW HAVE SPECIAL, MAGICAL POWERS THAT ALLOW THEM TO DO WHAT THEY WANT AND THEN BLAME A NEARBY NR. SEEN IT MANY, MANY, MANY TIMES. WHEN YOU THINK YOU AREN'T BEING WATCHED, YOU ARE!

PULL INTO THE SMALL TOWNS AND WATCH THE ARMY OF RESIDENTS IN THE MORNING AT THE GAS STATIONS. GET A CLUE CHESSIE MAN! BTW I HAVE 2 CHESSIES, THEY DONT GO, I DONT GO. USUALLY, IT IS THE MAN WHO CALLS ANOTHER AN IDIOT FOR HAVING A DIFFERENT OPINION THAT IS THE GUY YOU GOTTA WATCH!


----------



## 6162rk

bl hunter,
i hope you aren't one of those North Dakotans that drive through Minnesota like a bat out of hell. 
because your posts here make you seem like a saint! i could say the same thing about
North Dakotans and how they drive through Minnesota on their way to Minneapolis to
catch a cheap flight or attend a professional sporting event. they endanger all the lives 
on the road driving like they need to be some where. you ***** about your crops, etc 
but still have never answered the question. help this guy out and let him hunt your
land. teach him what you know and make the world a better place.


----------



## 6162rk

bleet,

go to the area you want. scout like crazy and be prepared to move elsewhere if need be. if i knew the area you are inquiring about i would give you better advice.

good luck to you this season


----------



## bpul2113

BLHUNTER3,

I HAVE NO DOUBT THAT YOU HAVE SEEN NR DO SOME DUMBAZZ THINGS. I HAVE SEEN THE SAME. I AM ONE OF PROBABLY 1 OF 200-300 WATERFOWL FANATICS IN IOWA THAT GROUP TOGETHER AND MAKE THE TRIP NORTH EVERY YEAR. WE USED TO GET EXCITED AND ASK QUESTIONS ABOUT CONDITIONS AND BIRDS AND WATER LEVELS AND MIGRATION STUFF. NO LONGER. THE RESIDENTS AND STAFF BEAT THE EXCITEMENT AND CURIOUSITY OUT OF US. STOP CYBERSCOUTING THEY WOULD WRITE, STOP AND ASK FOR YOURSELF, DONT ASK RESIDENTS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO..LEARN YOURSELF. THE BIRDS ARE ALL BUNCHED UP OUT NEAR THE SOUTHWESTERN CORNER OF STATE. WHAT'S THE 
WATER CONDITIONS?.....THERE IS NO WATER....DEVILS LAKE DRIED UP, NO WATER IN THE POTHOILES THIS YEAR TRY UTAH. AND IT WOULD GO ON AND ON AND ON. OCCASSIONALLY, A RESIDENT WOULD OFFER INFORMATION ONLY TO BE BERATED AND CHASTISED FOR HELPING A NR.

IT DOESN'T TAKE LONG TO DISCOVER IT IS A US VS THEM THING. SAD, BUT TRUE. THE KICKER IS THAT THE REGULAR FOLKS OF NORTH DAKOTA ARE NICEST PEOPLE ON THE PLANT. NEVER MET A FARMER OR WAITRESS, OR RESTRAUNT OWNER THAT WASN'T THE BEST PERSON ON THE PLANET. HONESTLY, IOWANS AND NORTH DAKOTANS ARE PHENOMENAL PEOPLE AS WHOLE.

HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER....NR NEED TO BE MORE RESPECTFUL. RESIDENTS NEED TO BE MORE RESPECTFUL AND LESS INTOLERANT.


----------



## BROWNDOG

bpul2113 said:


> I AM TAKING A WILD STAB THAT BROWNDOG IS ONE OF THOSE RESIDENT SLOBS I AM REFERRING TO.
> 
> KNOW THIS BROWNDOG, ( I GUESS YOU MEAN A CHESSIE). I OWN FARMS IN IOWA, I HAVE HAD THE SAME ISSUES A FEW HAVE ALLUDED TO ON THIS THREAD. I HAVE HAD MY ACCESS BLOCKED, I HAVE HAD MY PONDS FISHED WITHOUT PERMISSION, I HAVE HAD MOST, IF NOT ALL, THE SAME ISSUES. YOU KNOW WHO DOES THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE STUPID &$#*... THE RESIDENTS.
> 
> BEEN VISITING NORTH DAKOTA FOR 9 YEARS. IT IS ALMOST WITHOUT FAIL THAT ANY ISSUES ARE RESIDENT RELATED.
> 
> THAT IS NOT TO SAY THAT NR CAN'T OR DON'T CAUSE PROBLEMS. I ALSO RUN INTO THAT, USUALLY WITH DEER HUNTERS HERE IN IOWA, BUT THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE PROBLEMS ARE CAUSED BY RESIDENTS, WHO THINK BECASUE THEY ARE RESIDENTS THEY SOMEHOW HAVE SPECIAL, MAGICAL POWERS THAT ALLOW THEM TO DO WHAT THEY WANT AND THEN BLAME A NEARBY NR. SEEN IT MANY, MANY, MANY TIMES. WHEN YOU THINK YOU AREN'T BEING WATCHED, YOU ARE!
> 
> PULL INTO THE SMALL TOWNS AND WATCH THE ARMY OF RESIDENTS IN THE MORNING AT THE GAS STATIONS. GET A CLUE CHESSIE MAN! BTW I HAVE 2 CHESSIES, THEY DONT GO, I DONT GO. USUALLY, IT IS THE MAN WHO CALLS ANOTHER AN IDIOT FOR HAVING A DIFFERENT OPINION THAT IS THE GUY YOU GOTTA WATCH!


I'm from MN have all Black Labs and your still an Idiot...


----------



## Chuck Smith

> HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER....NR NEED TO BE MORE RESPECTFUL. RESIDENTS NEED TO BE MORE RESPECTFUL AND LESS INTOLERANT


This is one of the things I can agree with you on.

It all boils down to *respect by everyone*!!

Everyone get out there and enjoy the fall. Ducks will be migrating soon, deer will be in rut, and the pheasant season will open. Also get that fall walleye bite. :beer:


----------



## Nd3

[/quote]Your exactly right, but when it typically leans to NR's, a guy starts to not care for them.

Just this early season, I watched some ND residents hunting in a field with cover crops, they even dug their blinds down. I made a nice quick trip to the farmers' house and I got to witness an awesome butt chewing.[/quote]

How do you ruin cover crop and who would be upset about a person hunting it bl? Winter wheat is another story but the amount of cover dug up would amount to nothing as far as erosion goes. To me it sounds like you tattled on them like in grade school haha jk oke:


----------



## bpul2113

WOW, ANOTHER 5' 2" 130# INTERNET TOUGH GUY. GET A LIFE BROWNDOG OR GROW UP, YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## speckline

^^^^^^^^
Wow :eyeroll:


----------



## shadow

Simply ridiculous where you posters have taken this thread!


----------



## BROWNDOG

bpul2113 said:


> WOW, ANOTHER 5' 2" 130# INTERNET TOUGH GUY. GET A LIFE BROWNDOG OR GROW UP, YOUR CHOICE.


What are you HOLLERING for? When people type in all caps it either means they are angry or they or they aren't aware of the "caps Lock" I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and just assume you don't know what or where it is. It's located on the far left of the keyboard, there will also be a light that is lit up on the upper right of the keyboard when depressed. Hope this helps because it is really annoying and hard to take someone seriously when they holler into the keyboard.


----------



## blhunter3

Your exactly right, but when it typically leans to NR's, a guy starts to not care for them.

Just this early season, I watched some ND residents hunting in a field with cover crops, they even dug their blinds down. I made a nice quick trip to the farmers' house and I got to witness an awesome butt chewing.[/quote]

How do you ruin cover crop and who would be upset about a person hunting it bl? Winter wheat is another story but the amount of cover dug up would amount to nothing as far as erosion goes. To me it sounds like you tattled on them like in grade school haha jk oke:[/quote]

There are multiple reasons for a cover crop, erosion control, soil health, put nutrients back into the soil, weed control, winter grazing, and the list goes on.

They farmer that had the cover crop in, is focusing in on soil health and has converted to no till farming. So buy those guys digging their blinds down is destroying what he is working to build up. Also in ND you cannot hunt a standing crop without permission. I know that farmer would not have given permission, as he is working very hard on the field to increase the OM, CEC's, balance out pH, and try to eliminate nutrient run off.


----------



## KEN W

bpul2113 said:


> WOW, ANOTHER 5' 2" 130# INTERNET TOUGH GUY. GET A LIFE BROWNDOG OR GROW UP, YOUR CHOICE.


Please turn off the caps. :eyeroll:


----------



## Nd3

It's a little different around here. I understand the digging into fields intended for no till. Sounds a little like a guy on a power trip yelling at people hunting cover crop. We must totally be ruining the "soil health" in our fields lol. Digging a few 4x6 spots on a quarter is really going to matter. All land should just be posted if a person gets bent about that


----------



## BROWNDOG

bpul2113 said:


> NOW I AM REALLY GOING TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. WILL BE THERE IN 5 DAYS AND HAVE SEEN THE 10 DAY FORECAST FOR WARM WEATHER. IS THAT REALLY WHAT THE LOCAL FORECASTS ARE CALLING FOR? NORMALLY IT IS IN THE LOW 50'S IN THE DAY AND LOW 30'S NIGHT.
> 
> ARE YOU HEARING DIFFERENT OR WHAT, ALSO WHAT IS THE CURRENT WATER SITUATION, DRY OR WET. NOW WATCH THE STUPID ANSWERS I GET FOR A STRAIGHT FOWARD QUESTION!


I really don't see how your going to pizz people off.. But it does make you look more ignorant every time you post, I can't help you with that but can only offer advise.

So your going bless the state of ND with your pressence in 5 days, and the long range forecast (10 days) for the top 10 weather sites are all the same?? Why in the world would you think someone on this site could offer you up a better forecast??????????? Ever heard the old saying that "YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID"????

Also a stupid question will get a stupid answer EVERY time..


----------



## bpul2113

Ok, I am debating a unarmed man in a battle of wits. Brown dog, I am guessing you are 27 yo, don't work very much, basically a construction worker, always trying to find your next place of employment. You hunt alot because you are always, "laid off".

Your level of education and standing in the communtity only allow you exspouse that which you have heard and are repeating. You don't really understand things, you just repeat what is popular. I am betting things seem very easy for you too make a comment on, even though you don't truly understand the question. The idiot here is you sir. now spend the rest of the evening trying to figure out if you did something wrong!


----------



## shorthaironpoint

shadow said:


> Simply ridiculous where you posters have taken this thread!


 :beer:


----------



## HJ12allday

bpul2113 said:


> Ok, I am debating a unarmed man in a battle of wits. Brown dog, I am guessing you are 27 yo, don't work very much, basically a construction worker, always trying to find your next place of employment. You hunt alot because you are always, "laid off".
> 
> Your level of education and standing in the communtity only allow you exspouse that which you have heard and are repeating. You don't really understand things, you just repeat what is popular. I am betting things seem very easy for you too make a comment on, even though you don't truly understand the question. The idiot here is you sir. now spend the rest of the evening trying to figure out if you did something wrong!


DUDE!!!! someone a little sore about the Hawkeyes losing to the Bison still or what???? JEEEEZ Bro lol..... This Iowa/Blueplate border battle is some funny stuff but give it a rest - or keep it going, its been entertaining at the very least....

Bleet: the original Sasha&abby suggestion is straight, my suggestion would be to not ask this bpul guy about hunting in IA though, probably no ducks or water there either lol lol lol lol lol lol :rollin:


----------

